# سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2



## ميرنا (22 مايو 2007)

سبق قبل كده سئلت سؤال وده التانى واللى هيدخل وميردتش نهاره اسود :act23:


لو انتى مخطوبه امتى تفكرى تسيبى خطيبك لو مرتبطين عن حب او مش عن حب بردو امتى تقولى لاء مش قادره اكمل ؟

سؤال الرجال امتى بردو تقولها نفسى الكلمه مش هقدر اكمل اللى ممكن تعمله يخليك تقلها كده ؟

وممكن اتنين مرتبطين عن حب ينفصلو ؟

كفايه عليكو دول:act19:​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

بصراحه يا ميرنا كلامك زى العسل

انا شخصيا ضحكت على اللى مش هيرد

يبقى نهارده اسود بصراحه خوفت ههههههههه 

اما السؤال نفسه 

لوطبعه وحش لو بخيل لو اخلاقه مش كويسه

لو اسلوبه فى التعامل مش حلو لو سى السيد

يبقى ملوش لازمه لان ساعتها الحب مش هيبقاله مكان

وده رأى وشكرااااااااااا

ومش عايزه حد يزعل منى​


----------



## ميرنا (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> بصراحه يا ميرنا كلامك زى العسل​
> 
> انا شخصيا ضحكت على اللى مش هيرد​
> يبقى نهارده اسود بصراحه خوفت ههههههههه ​
> ...


 
ايه يا كاندى ماله بقا سى السيد انا بحبه بس مش دايما ايدو تقيله انما كشخصيه منغير مد ايد حلوه 

وبعدين لو فى كل ده وبتحبيه هتسيبه ​


----------



## samer12 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

 سلام ميرنا 
هو سؤالك متأخر بالنسبة للمتزوجين بس رح جاوب مشان ما يصير نهاري أسود 
يعني لو كان تفكير الفتاة سطحي  
لو كانت أنانية  يعني الأنا عالية عندها 
وكمان لازم تظهر قليل من الحنان أتجاه أهل الشريك 
ونعمة الرب يسوع معك


----------



## ميرنا (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



samer12 قال:


> سلام ميرنا
> هو سؤالك متأخر بالنسبة للمتزوجين بس رح جاوب مشان ما يصير نهاري أسود
> يعني لو كان تفكير الفتاة سطحي
> لو كانت أنانية يعني الأنا عالية عندها
> ...


 
يباشا نورت الموضوع بس كلك بتتكلمو عادى لو بتحبوهم هتعدو الحجات دى ولا لاء​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

لا يا ميرنا لوفيه كل الصفات دى

امسكى فيه بايدك وسنانك :boxing:

وتبقى امك داعيه عليكى :smil15:

وبكره تندم يا جميل هههههههه :t19:​


----------



## ميرنا (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> لا يا ميرنا لوفيه كل الصفات دى​
> 
> امسكى فيه بايدك وسنانك :boxing:​
> وتبقى امك داعيه عليكى :smil15:​
> ...


 
اللهم لا شماته يا كاندى​


----------



## samer12 (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

سلام ميرنا 
ممكن أعدي بعض الأمور بس في أمور أساسية  
يعني لو كان شاب وحيد لأمه وأحب فتاة وهذه الفتاة لم تتقبل أم هذا الشاب فمصير هذا الأرتباط الفشل لأنه قريب اليوم الذي سوف يكون فيه مخير بين امه وزوجته فلماذا يكون هذا الأرتباط من الأساس 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



> سؤال الرجال امتى بردو تقولها نفسى الكلمه مش هقدر اكمل اللى ممكن تعمله يخليك تقلها كده ؟




حاجات كتير يا ميرنا ها احاول اقولك علي سبيل المثال بعضها

1- يكون الاتفاق منعدم في حاجات اساسية تظهر بعدين 

2- لازم اي 2 بيحبوا بعض كل شوية يتعمق الحب ويوصلوا لمرحلة اعلي لو مش قدرنا نعمل كدا وننقل علي مرحلة اعلي هيبقي الحب وقف والحب مش بيقف ويبقي معني كدا ايه ؟؟؟؟

3- لما احسها عصبية زيادة عن اللزوم وبتتخانق كتير او كشرية او وحشة مع الناس القريبة منها كل دي حاجات بتظهر بوضوح بعد الخطوبة

4- لما اكون عاجز اننا اشترك معاها في حياتها وتفاصيلها واحسها عاجزة عن نفس الشئ معني كدا اني الحب مش متعمق بينا الي الحد الكافي اننا نفهم بعض ونشارك بعض ويبقي نفس النتيجة 

5- لما احسها مش مهتمة بنفسها لاني معني كدا انها مش هتهتم لا بيا ولا ببيتها

6-  لما الاقيها بتكتم حريتي وبتقديني لاني ها اعرف انها مسيطرة ومش هنعمر مع بعض

7- لما يكون خلقها في مناخيرها ها اعرف اني ممكن اسيح دمها في يوم ههههههههه

ونكتفي بهذا القدر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

*طيب يا كاندى 

إذا خطيبك دا بيحبك و مش بخيل و طيب و بيسمع لكلامك و ناجح فى شغلة و ناجح فى علاقاتة بأسرتة و اصدقائة و الاهم مع عائلة خطيبتة 

لاكن للاسف خطيبتة مش بتحبة و مش لاقية سبب تفكة و سببها هى انها مش قادرة تحبة

تعمل اية ؟*


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

رجل بكل المواضفات دى حاجه نادره

اليمومين دول

ممكن تطول فتره الخطوبه شويه ويمكن يقدر يدخل قلبها

وتحبه

بدل ما ربنا يديها النقيض لانها افترت على الكويس

وايه رأيك يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

*فترة الخطوبة من 2004 لحد دلوقتى

و هى حاولت كتير تحبة ماقدرتش

و فى نفس الوقت خايفة برضة ربنا يديها حد تتعب معاة لأنها رفضت اللى بيحبها​*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *طيب يا كاندى *
> 
> *إذا خطيبك دا بيحبك و مش بخيل و طيب و بيسمع لكلامك و ناجح فى شغلة و ناجح فى علاقاتة بأسرتة و اصدقائة و الاهم مع عائلة خطيبتة *
> 
> ...


 
بدال فيه كل المميزات دي

تمسك فيه با ايدها وسنانها وتعرف انها متوهمة وبس

والا تبقي مجنونة :t19:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



Coptic Man قال:


> بدال فيه كل المميزات دي
> 
> تمسك فيه با ايدها وسنانها وتعرف انها متوهمة وبس
> 
> والا تبقي مجنونة :t19:




*طاب هى مجنونة نعملها اية :bomb:*


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *فترة الخطوبة من 2004 لحد دلوقتى​*
> 
> *و هى حاولت كتير تحبة ماقدرتش*​
> 
> *و فى نفس الوقت خايفة برضة ربنا يديها حد تتعب معاة لأنها رفضت اللى بيحبها*​


تقريبا عرفتها هى مين بس تدور جواه الاول هى عاوزه ايه وليه مش قادره تحبه مش يمكن فى شخصيه تانى بتحلم بيها او يمكن العيب منها ​


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



Coptic Man قال:


> حاجات كتير يا ميرنا ها احاول اقولك علي سبيل المثال بعضها
> 
> 1- يكون الاتفاق منعدم في حاجات اساسية تظهر بعدين
> 
> ...


ايه العقل ده يا كوبتك وبعدين مالك مال العصبين مهم كويسين :smil8:​


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *طاب هى مجنونة نعملها اية :bomb:*


 
هاتيلي رقبتها علشان اخنقها :nunu0000:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



ميرنا قال:


> تقريبا عرفتها هى مين بس تدور جواه الاول هى عاوزه ايه وليه مش قادره تحبه مش يمكن فى شخصيه تانى بتحلم بيها او يمكن العيب منها ​



*هى عايزة تتجوز واحد تكون بتحببببببببببببببببة *


----------



## Coptic Man (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



ميرنا قال:


> ايه العقل ده يا كوبتك وبعدين مالك مال العصبين مهم كويسين :smil8:​


 
العصبية ممكن تضيع بيتها كله 

في لحظة غضب

لاني اغلب الرجالة مش بتتفاهم

وممكن في لحظة عصبية تخسر كتير و ممكن تلاقي عينها بقي لونها ازرق في احمر وخدها بينبض من الخسارة بخمس او اربع علامات علي حسب دقة الراجل في التنشين ههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



Coptic Man قال:


> العصبية ممكن تضيع بيتها كله
> 
> في لحظة غضب
> 
> ...


 
يسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام لاء انتو اللى ملايكه ومش عصبين خالص طب اقعد ساكت بقا علشان اليوم يعدى :t32:​


----------



## candy shop (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

بصى لو عايزه رأى خدى الانسان اللى يحبك ويحترمك


وبالتأكد بالعشره هتحبيه

لانك ممكن تحبى واحد وبعد كده تكتشفيه انسان تانى خالص غير اللى حبتيه

ساعتها هتعملى ايه


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *هى عايزة تتجوز واحد تكون بتحببببببببببببببببة *


 
بصى يا فراشه هى حاجه صعبه انها تكون مرتبطه وتفكر كده طب وافقت ليه من الاول على اساس الحب بيجى بعدين مفتكرش انى دى نقطه سليمه  وبعدين من اول مره مشدهاش او على الاقل مكنش فى اعجاب يبقى لاء مش هى دى الشخصيه اللى ممكن ارتبط بيها 
انما تسيب خطيبها على اساس انها تلاقى حد افضل بصراحه شغل عيال وهتبقى مش قد مسئوليه اولا محدش ضربها على ايدها من الاول ثانيا زنبه ايه اللى بيحبها ده وبعد سنتين جايه تقول الكلام ده  
  هو كان لعب عيال وبعدين محستش بيه هو هيحس بايه ولا الجراح اللى هتيجى من الموضوع ده 
دى سنتين بس ارجع واقولك لو فعلا مش مرتاحه تسيبه بس من كلامك الشخصيه مفهاش اى عيب والعيب من الاول كان منها هيه مش منه هو ملوش زنب ​


----------



## Tabitha (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



ميرنا قال:


> يسلااااااااااااااااااااااااااام لاء انتو اللى ملايكه ومش عصبين خالص طب اقعد ساكت بقا علشان اليوم يعدى :t32:​



أحلى حاجة سياسة الدراع اللي ميرنا ماشية بيها :spor22:
هههههههه



ميرنا قال:


> سبق قبل كده سئلت سؤال وده التانى واللى هيدخل وميردتش نهاره اسود :act23:  ]​




أنا بصراحة بقى جبانة أوي
وخلاص حاشارك أهوه




w_candyshop_s قال:


> لو اسلوبه فى التعامل مش حلو لو سى السيد​



أنا بصراحة رايي من رأي كاندي 
إن يوم ما حايعملي سي السيد .. يبقى علاقتنا مش حايكون ليها لازمة ومش حاتستمر


----------



## ميرنا (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



Anestas!a قال:


> أحلى حاجة سياسة الدراع اللي ميرنا ماشية بيها :spor22:
> هههههههه
> مش كده بردو افترى تعيش
> 
> ...


يعنى سيبتو كل حاجه ومسكتو فى سى السيد انا بصراحه منفعش مع واحد هادى احتمال يجيلو شلل سكته قلبيه انما سى السيد مفترى احيانا بس مش دايما بس بحسه راجل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



ميرنا قال:


> بصى يا فراشه هى حاجه صعبه انها تكون مرتبطه وتفكر كده طب وافقت ليه من الاول على اساس الحب بيجى بعدين مفتكرش انى دى نقطه سليمه  وبعدين من اول مره مشدهاش او على الاقل مكنش فى اعجاب يبقى لاء مش هى دى الشخصيه اللى ممكن ارتبط بيها
> انما تسيب خطيبها على اساس انها تلاقى حد افضل بصراحه شغل عيال وهتبقى مش قد مسئوليه اولا محدش ضربها على ايدها من الاول ثانيا زنبه ايه اللى بيحبها ده وبعد سنتين جايه تقول الكلام ده
> هو كان لعب عيال وبعدين محستش بيه هو هيحس بايه ولا الجراح اللى هتيجى من الموضوع ده
> دى سنتين بس ارجع واقولك لو فعلا مش مرتاحه تسيبه بس من كلامك الشخصيه مفهاش اى عيب والعيب من الاول كان منها هيه مش منه هو ملوش زنب ​



*يا ميرنا اهلها و هو نفسة عارف انة مش بتحبة 

بس هو راضى *


----------



## ميرنا (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يا ميرنا اهلها و هو نفسة عارف انة مش بتحبة *
> 
> *بس هو راضى *


 
ورهونى وانا اعقده فى الدنيا كلها يا فراشه:smil15:​


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

*انا برأيي انو نوصل لهلمرحلة بسبب انو الشاب لما يتعرف على الفتاة يصيروا يغيروا و يتصنعوا اشياء بطبيعتهم ما بتكون هاي الأشياء موجودة عندهم و لما بيخطبوا بعض بيصير كل واحد يمشي على طبيعته شوي شوي لحد مايعرفوا بعض و يكتشفوا انهم ما بيتفاهموا .
اتوقع بعد الإجابة نهاري ابيض .*


----------



## marnono2021 (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

سلامى للجميع 
موضوعك حلو وطريقتك جميلة قوىىىىى وعلشان يبقى نهارى ابيض انا هشارك
انا من راى علشان الارتباط يبقى صح لازم اتقبل عيوبة قبل مميزاتة دة اهم شىء ولكن لو فى عيب الواحد ة مش هتقدر تستحملةهنا يبقى فى كلام تانى واكيد هيبقى فى مصلحة الاتنين ولكن محدش هياخد حد كامل ولكن علشان يبقى كامل لازم اتقبل عيوبة قبل مميزاتة


----------



## sameh samir (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

*سلام ميرنا
ودة يعتبر اول مشاركة ليا
بس لى تعليق ممكن نغير السؤال ونقوله بطريقة تانيه
لو انت خاطب او انتى مخطوبه امتى تقررى تكملى مع خطيبك او خطبتك لو مرتبطين عن حب او مش عن حب بردو امتى تقولى لا مش هاقدر اسيبه مش قادر اسبها ؟
(مجروح قديم بعيد عنك )
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سؤااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال(2*

*انا طالما بحبة هحاول اسامحة باى طريقة و اخلى موضوع انى اسيبة اخر الحلول
اما انى اقول مش قادرة اكمل لو
عايز يخلينى ابطا اشتغل
      بطل يحبنى
             لو عمل حجة فيها قلة احترام منة ليا
بصراحة مكنتش هرد بس قلت مفيش داعى نخسر بعض على رد و نسود نهار بعضنا هههههههههههههههه*


----------

